# Any good recommended GSD Vet in Houston??



## LoveGSD80 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi all, 

Our puppy is having a lot of tummy problems and I was thinking that a vet that mainly specializes in GSD should be better. Do you have any suggestion? Am up north Spring Area, but would happily drive to find a good Vet. 
Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

_If you want to treat your pup with a more natural approach, the following vet is a registered holistic Doc who does it all!

What exactly is he eating? Brand of....Kibble, treats, supplements? Is he getting a digestive enzyme and pro-biotic?

Moms
_*
Ahrens, Dan*
DVM, CCRP
VETERANS MEMORIAL DRIVE ANIMAL HOSPITAL
281-440-4441
12315 VETERANS MEMORIAL DR
Houston
TX
77014
United States
www.vmdah.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Magnetic Therapy, Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Western Herbs


----------



## LoveGSD80 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for your answer!.. not sure about the holistic though... I was thinking just conventional. My puppy was using z/d but now that he is sick he was not eating for 4 days.. just bites from time to time.. yesterday he ate a little of chicken and rice... and today a little of beef liver... Thanks for your help!!.. i'll will take a look.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LoveGSD80 said:


> Thanks for your answer!.. not sure about the holistic though... I was thinking just conventional. My puppy was using z/d but now that he is sick he was not eating for 4 days.. just bites from time to time.. yesterday he ate a little of chicken and rice... and today a little of beef liver... Thanks for your help!!.. i'll will take a look.


Not sure if you meant he hasn't eaten FOR DAYS or hasn't eaten IN 4 DAYS but you need to get him to an emergency clinic ASAP! This is not normal!

Dr. Ahrens also practices conventional medicine.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How old is your pup? Why was he on ZD? What kind of "tummy" troubles? 

He needs to be at an evet if he truly has not eaten in 4 days.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Agree that an e-vet would be the place to go if he hasn't eaten in 4 days if your regular vet isn't open. 

Puppies typically can have worms and that can cause a ton of issues, depending on the load. 

I don't think a GSD based vet would be as important as one who is used to dealing with puppies - and knows signs and symptoms of worms/parasites, parvo/distemper, blockages and Intussusception of the Intestines in Dogs and how to use best practices to treat them. 

Greater Houston German Shepherd Dog Rescue for the future, they may have some vets they work with and like. 

Meet Our Veterinarians a vet here has a GSD. 

Good luck to your puppy!


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope your puppy is doing better today!


----------



## LoveGSD80 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks you all!!.. My puppy is 8 months almost 9. He had several GI infections when he was younger and few months ago was diagnosed with food allergy, that's why the Z/D. He was doing fine after that, but after coming back from a 3 day boarding he started to show runny nose and diarrhea. Then he stop eating. We took him to the vet twice but no improvement that's why I was looking for a GSD specialist. Fortunately our puppy's trainer who is also a breeder recommend us a very good vet and we took him today. He did a very deep exam and look through all our paperwork... going by month/disease/vaccine... impressive! now we will try more fiber plus keep pedialyte and try to get him more Z/D with pumpkin... let's see...


----------

